# Bobcat Mount (9/22) Pics



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

This weeks Bobcat Project.

Mike


----------



## dsmithgall (Oct 10, 2006)

Man that cat turned out great... awesome job bro!


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Wow, that is a pretty cat Mike, it seems most of the bobtails that I have seen done up, the face/eye's are usually lacking in most of them, yours look great, their is a guy in indian river that has the touch on them kittys as you surely do also, dont mean to ramble on but if any body has spent much time looking at cat mounts you no what im talk'n about. Do you do this for yourself/hobby or a business, if its the later I will PM you for more details sometime this week, thanks. Jeff


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Wow, excellent job


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments guys. Really, I just like to add some color to this forum.

Jeff, your right about alot of not so great Cat mounts out there. They are definately one of the most challenging Mammals to re-create correctly. The key is good reference, alot of it, and knowing how to break it down and see certain areas of the reference and not just a big picture.

Mike


----------

